# ACSI 2009



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Any one know where i can purchase 2009 ACSI membership, tried Vicarious Books in Kent but sold out, they told me sold out in Holland also and would not get hold of one now.
Tel.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

The acsi on-line shop still has copies of the book (and therefore membership cards) but in french or german. You could see if they'd post one to the UK. I guess the book is easy enough to understand in any language or you could use the website to find the sites once you've got your card.

mike


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I was also looking for one. I gave mine to a couple of students we met on a campsite in Paris. They were starting out on a 2 month tour of Europe. They were paying 30Euros a night for their tent with no electric. I was paying 15Euros for the van with hook up. They had a set budget and were going to travel until their money ran out. I thought my card would buy them an extra few weeks. I know I broke the rules and could be struck off, but what the hell if it gaves them a few weeks more fun for their money.

The plan was to buy a new card when I got back. Unfortunately, they were sold out when I got back.

I don't care the kids have sent me a post card from every place they have been so far. Very thoughtful of them!

Stewart


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for your replies i will have a look at the acsi on line shop 
Tel


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Well done Stewart That was great of you! not many people would do that these days.

Steve


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

Has anyone managed to get a 2009 book? We are in desperate need of one, and we don't care what language

thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

As another poster has already said only foreign language editions are now available.

Here's a link to the French online shop.

ACSI Webshop


----------

